# Best 3ds games?



## PapaNer (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm taking suggestions.  I want to get a feel from the boards before I spend any money :3


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 10, 2012)

OOT3D, Kingdom Hearts DDD, MK7, SM3DL


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 10, 2012)

Ocarina of Time 3D: This is my favourite game. It has better graphics than the N64 version obviously, and it's portable so you can play it on the go. 

Mario Kart 7: Well, this is a must-have because it never ends or gets boring.

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance: I've only played the demo, but this game looks awesome. If you're a KH fan, then you should get it.

These are some upcoming games that look cool; AC: 3DS, Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask, Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, Phoenix Wright 5 and Ace Attorney vs Professor Layton.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 10, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Ocarina of Time 3D: This is my favourite game. It has better graphics than the N64 version obviously, and it's portable so you can play it on the go.
> 
> Mario Kart 7: Well, this is a must-have because it never ends or gets boring.
> 
> ...


Phoenix Wright 5? Cool!
Yeah, Prof. Layton is a very good series. Level5, thank you for making this series. The game can be tense to really sad. (E10)


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2012)

OoT 3D is probably the best.
Pokemon Rumble or w/e it's called and MK7 or Super Mario 3D Land are next to the best.


----------



## Justin (Sep 11, 2012)

Mario Kart 7
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros. 2


----------



## Paint (Sep 11, 2012)

-Mario Kart 7
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Mario Tennis Open
-Kingdom Hearts DDD
-Kid Icarus Uprising
-New Super Mario Bros 2
-Legend of Zelda OoT

There are also a few great game that are coming out soon.

-Animal Crossing 3DS
-Paper Mario Sticker Star
-Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2012)

1) Mario Karts 7
2) Super mario 3D Land
3) Kingdom Hearts 3D
4) Colors 3D (an app on the nintendo eshop)
5) Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of times
6) Kid Icarus: Uprising
7) Mario and Sonic at the London olympic games!
8) Nintendogs + Cats
9) Animal Crossing 3D (coming soon)
10) Professor Layton (coming soon)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 11, 2012)

Wait for harvest moon a new beginning


----------



## SockHead (Sep 11, 2012)

Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land are the only two games you HAVE to buy. Maybe Ocarina of Time if you liked that game. Really, the first party games are the only games that you should buy.

The games out now are kind of garbage, which is a shame since it's almost been out for 2 years.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 11, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land are the only two games you HAVE to buy. Maybe Ocarina of Time if you liked that game. Really, the first party games are the only games that you should buy.
> 
> The games out now are kind of garbage, which is a shame since it's almost been out for 2 years.


Most of the garbage are third-party also :/

Wait for Prof. Layton. Colors! 3D looks nice, Pushmo if you like hard stuff. Freakyforms wasn't really a best-seller, despite it being in the lists in the eShop -_-


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2012)

SockHead said:


> The games out now are kind of garbage, which is a shame since it's almost been out for 2 years.



Imagine how it's going to be for the Wii U.
Same exact situation. There will be probably four or five good, maybe decent games in the first couple of years.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 12, 2012)

-MarioKart 7
-Super Mario 3D Land

Those are the only games I can guarantee are great. Some upcoming ones that I hope to add to this list are Animal Crossing 3DS and Gyakuten Saiban 5 (Ace Attorney 5). Maybe Paper Mario: Sticker Star too.



Prof Gallows said:


> Imagine how it's going to be for the Wii U.
> Same exact situation. There will be probably four or five good, maybe decent games in the first couple of years.


My poor wallet doesn't mind this one bit~


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine doesn't either.

I'm still on the line with that console, me being on the side that is saying the console is going to be another huge flop.

and as far as I'm concerned currently, the 3DS is in that same exact boat.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Most of the garbage are third-party also :/



Not all third party games are bad. Resident Evil: Revelations is pretty good.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 12, 2012)

The potential of a monster hunter game for the 3DS is also quite cool.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2012)

Fretless said:


> The potential of a monster hunter game for the 3DS is also quite cool.



Monster Hunter 3G? 
It looks pretty good, but I dunno how I'd feel playing it on a 3DS. So used to playing it on PSP.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2012)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Not all third party games are bad. Resident Evil: Revelations is pretty good.



Very good honestly, I recommend it. 

1. Ocarina of Time 3D
2. Kid Icarus Uprising
3. Super Mario 3D Land
4. Resident Evil Revelations
5. Mario Kart 7
6. Star Fox 64 (Get it on sale honestly)


----------



## rafren (Sep 15, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D, if you're a KH fan. Other than that, Mario Kart 7


----------



## Justin (Sep 15, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land are the only two games you HAVE to buy. Maybe Ocarina of Time if you liked that game. Really, the first party games are the only games that you should buy.
> 
> The games out now are kind of garbage, which is a shame since it's almost been out for 2 years.



What about Kid Icarus?


----------



## Chimera (Sep 15, 2012)

Starfox is not worth $40 and New Super Mario Bros 2 is nothing new.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 15, 2012)

Ocarina of Time is probably one of the best 3D games. Besides 3d, it utilizes gyroscope function pretty well and it keeps its 3d looking good while moving it around.


----------



## Trakker (Sep 16, 2012)

Tough choice. MK7 wasn't that good. Same with NSB2. Just going to assume Sticker Star although it hasn't come out yet...


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Trakker said:


> Tough choice. MK7 wasn't that good. Same with NSB2. Just going to assume Sticker Star although it hasn't come out yet...


What? MK7 was awesome, do you even have the game? Its honestly better than the games you think are.


----------



## Trakker (Sep 16, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> What? MK7 was awesome, do you even have the game? Its honestly better than the games you think are.
> 
> And assuming that SS will suck is pretty weird IMO. It looks awesome.



I own MK7. I am a fan of the whole series but MK7 simply doesn't jump out at me. And how do you know which games I consider good? 

Never assumed Sticker Star sucked. Actually I assumed the opposite. I know it looks awesome


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Trakker said:


> I own MK7. I am a fan of the whole series but MK7 simply doesn't jump out at me. And how do you know which games I consider good?
> 
> Never assumed Sticker Star sucked. Actually I assumed the opposite. I know it looks awesome



Well, most games other than MK7 and Sticker Star kinda suck (exceptions are most of the firstparty and launch titles).

Also, whats ironic is how you said "jump out" XD

Anyway, it takes a really long time to make these games. I think we should appreciate these games rather than give out un-constructive criticism. The people that criticize should try making a game themselves, I would LOVE to see them try.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2012)

Trakker said:


> Tough choice. MK7 wasn't that good. Same with NSB2. Just going to assume Sticker Star although it hasn't come out yet...



I agree. For the most part, Mario Kart 7 wasn't as exciting as you thought it would be. I expected more flying and swimming courses, or better implementations for it, hardly game changing. Really wasn't fun if you weren't playing with friends either, very boring.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 17, 2012)

Animal Crossing 3DS. *shot*

I don't know, actually. I'm going to go with MK7 for now, since I don't really own that many 3DS games.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Special Operative Blaire said:


> Animal Crossing 3DS. *shot*
> 
> I don't know, actually. I'm going to go with MK7 for now, since I don't really own that many 3DS games.


Is it wrong that I only own one 3DS game?

I am getting Prof. Layton and maybe picking up Sticker Star.


----------



## rafren (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally thought Star Fox sucked. 

Lots of new hopefully decent 1st party titles coming soon, might be worth waiting for them


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 18, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 2, is probably the best 3DS game I've ever played! Though everyone has their own opinion!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> Super Mario Bros 2, is probably the best 3DS game I've ever played! Though everyone has their own opinion!



I was planning to get that, but money was kinda of a problem :c


----------



## Winona (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't like Super Mario Land 3D... it was too short and the levels too similar. I want another Super Mario Galaxy for 3DS, or a Yoshi's Island like the one for the N64.

The best game is (of course) Ocarina Of Time.

But I plan to buy the upcoming Prof. Layton, Super Mario Bros. and Animal Crossing in the future and one of these might just beat Zelda.


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 19, 2012)

Mario Kart 7
Super mario 3D Land
Kingdom Hearts 3D
Animal Crossing 3D
Professor Layton
Nintendogs + Cats
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 21, 2012)

Super Mario 3D, and Mario Kart 7 are the only ones worth buying, physically.

Pushmo, VVVVVV and Mutant Mudds are amazing, in the eShop.


----------



## MartyGraw (Sep 25, 2012)

Hearts DDD and Super Mario 3D land are the best games I have played in 3Ds. Those two games are colourful and I think most of children might like to play this game.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 25, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> What? MK7 was awesome, do you even have the game? Its honestly better than the games you think are.



Your opinion is stupid and mine is better!


----------



## DeeMajor (Oct 3, 2012)

I found New Super Mario Bros. 2 is the best game I bought recently. These days I?m playing it and it has many secrets to discover and also Mix of timed and methodical levels creates a pleasant plat forming rhythm.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 3, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros. 2

Off-Topic: I have just got my Nintendo 64 down from the loft/attic. *is excited*


----------

